# New House = New Office = New Aquarium - 2/25 update [56k Warning]



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Been off the site since I changed out my 29g Halogen-lit setup for a 55g. I just never fell in love with the 55 gallon the way I did with the 29. I switched from the halogen pendants to a fancy t5 setup that sat on top of the tank. They were so bright that DIY CO2 didn't cut it anymore and it never became something I was proud of. There were a bunch of other things I was unhappy with, but all that is behind me.

Time to start new!

For my new office, I have decided on a 75g rimless tank (sill in transit at this time). A local dealer has helped me greatly to make sure I have everything I want and within my budget.

Here is what i have to start with. 

*Tank* - 75g Rimless (more info after it comes in)

*Stand* - Custom built by local dealer (they did a wonderful job)

*Lighting* - Fishneedit 150W MH Pendants

*Substrate* - aquariumplants.com Black Diamond

*Co2* - 10lb tank from local brew supply and aquariumplants.com Electronic Regulator

*Filtration* - JBJ Reaction 4-Stage Canister Filter + UV EFU-45

*Misc* - Ferts and glass diffuser from aquariumplants.com

Current Photo



















2/26 Latest Video -http://www.youtube.com/user/hcmitchellr#p/a/u/0/fQAo4U8IiOk


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Lighting*

I wanted incandescent lighting again as well as well as lighting that was suspended over the tank. After a few days searching, I came across fishneedit.com and their low-priced halides.

They are a great value. The are light enough to hang from wall shelving.

















There are 2 problems. First, the hanging brackets were not straight and make it difficult to level the lights and the do not come with any shades to cut down on light spill.

I was able to compensate for the brackets and I was able to create shades using about $30 in materials. (I can go into more detail if anyone cares, but the pics will pretty much tell the story)


































Now things are looking better.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

looking good so far. What plants and ultimately fish are you planning on putting in the tank? And do you already have an idea for a scape?


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

looks like you got a good project going


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

This is going to be nice! Great start.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

I decided to take a blind leap on the filter. I can find little info on the JBJ Reaction 4-Stage Canister Filter. I was intrigued by its addition of a UV lamp and wanted to see how well it works. 


















After getting my hands on this thing, I can say it looks a like a dandy canister filter. This thing is huge. 


















Provided that the pump is worth a hoot (still not tested), this looks like a solid canister filter. However, I have serious doubts about its UV sterilization capabilities. It seems the lamp is too small and the flow will be too fast to do much of anything....we shall see.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Second post in such a long time lol, but you got yourself a good project going! Subscribed!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome back!

Those shades are a pretty nifty DIY! roud:


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hobbes1911 said:


> looking good so far. What plants and ultimately fish are you planning on putting in the tank? And do you already have an idea for a scape?


I will be transplanting 10 Cardinals and a Feather-Fin Catfish that is still in my 55 gallon tank at my old house. I am still looking for that "right piece" of driftwood to start my scape. I am sure I will transplant some of my plants from the old tank, but I am also considering having aquariumplants.com help me with a custom scape.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Uh oh- that's not a good mix. That Synod catfish will eat the Cardinals just as soon as he's big enough to fit them in his mouth. He'll grab them at night while they're sleeping. I lost a whole school of Black Neons that way once.


----------



## Beeya (Mar 29, 2010)

Very clean setup, especially considering the addition of a rimless tank  A word of warning for the halides though; you'll likely want them hanging quite a distance above the water's surface. I have a 70w fishneedit fixture and found the sweet spot to be at 16" with pressurized co2 (non-stock bulb). Of course, your mileage may vary


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> Uh oh- that's not a good mix. That Synod catfish will eat the Cardinals just as soon as he's big enough to fit them in his mouth. He'll grab them at night while they're sleeping. I lost a whole school of Black Neons that way once.


They have been tank mates for almost 3 years now. The Cardinals are 3-5 years old and started out in my first planted tank. The cat is at least 4 years old and came from a relatives tank. He is around 6.5" and the cardinals are 1.5" - 2".

I havent had any problems with him except when I brought home a Bichir who wanted to be sociable. He couldn't learn to stay our of the cats stump and had to go back to the store.

...of course...there are those stories of cardinals\neons that start going missing after years in the same community so I wont say it will never happen.

However, for now I have to keep him because he keeps my wife content. She doesn't understand why I insist on keeping "tiny fish".


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Aquarium finally arrived!!!

It took a while, but my LFS owner picked the thank up for me today!

It is a beautiful tank, not quite AGA quality, but the best option available to me. 











The aquariumplants.com substrate looked better than I thought it would. I never opened the buckets till today and was very pleased with its appearance (hope its performance is equal).

If you ever decide to go this route, take their suggestion on the website and rinse this stuff first. I drilled small pin-holes in the smaller bucket and used it as a strainer. This is the dustiest stuff I have ever ran into. Seriously, if you are pouring this stuff into anything dry, hold your breath because you will choke on the cloud. 

However, as dusty as it was, it cleans up a lot faster than any other substrate I have tried to rinse.

I also added a layer of pure laterite on the bottom. I had it on hand..so why not.



























Tomorrow I will pick up my python hose from my old house and fill it with water. I will also need to trim the intake.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Disappointment and Frustration

No plants other than some clippings I brought from my old house and some Wisteria I threw in to have something green. I know it will grow fast and can be easily removed if\when I get my plants.

I had to bring over my fish because they were being neglected. No losses in the move, but I hate having them in a near-bare tank.

Nothing is coming easy with this setup. With only a few exceptions, everything I have ordered has been Late, Lost or in Limbo. My plants are in Limbo. 

Dreams of a green Christmas...shattered.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

looking great! to bad about the limbo. 

Amy


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Really sorry to hear about the plants... Things like that suck. On the other hand, it is christmas time! Look at your beautful tank and all that nice equipment! Seriously, I can't wait till you get some plants and such in that thing cuz it is awesome!
Merry Chistmas!
Jake


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

It is lookin good my friend. Even though you don't have your plants, I love the setup and decor around the tank. I would love to get a rimless tank. How is the flow from your canister filter?


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice. It will all come together. Really like your shelves.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

dewalltheway said:


> It is lookin good my friend. Even though you don't have your plants, I love the setup and decor around the tank. I would love to get a rimless tank. How is the flow from your canister filter?


Flow is very low for the filters size. Circulation is almost non-existant on the other half of the tank...and thats with no plants blocking it.

I assume its intentional because of the UV sterilizer built into the filter. It would be pointless with anything higher (though it may still be pointless because the UV bulb has to be small). 

Getting some Green Water pretty early for this setup, but I am sure it hitched a ride from the old tank. Water Changes are keeping it in check, but I can tell the UV filter would not be able to handle it on its own.


I am going to add a circulation pump, but its stuck on a truck somewhere as well.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Woke this morning to something I have never seen in my tanks in 26 years of keeping aquariums...hair algae! 

My guess is ammonia, but I haven't tested for ammonia for years and I don't have a test kit. The fish load, while not huge, is more than what I am comfortable with for the age of the tank.

GH readings are alarming as they are off the chart. Very strange as my water is extremely soft from tap. KH is where I expect it to be. Could it be the substrate or fert tablets? 

I usually have to add calcium chloride to my water, but I am going to try some baking soda.

I went out and bought some more Wisteria along with money wart and micro swords. Nothing I want to keep in my tank, but I need something to compete with the algae and help with the fish load.

Some good news.My circulation pump came in and got installed with the help of my assistant...










Its a lot larger than what I expected at about the size of a baseball. I placed it in the opposite side of the tank and directed it to the center. Turned it on and debris started lifting from the substrate like someone just switched off the gravity. No fish or plants were blown out of the tank, so its a keeper.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

ap's substrate is just a variation of turface. As such it typically STRIPS gh and kh from water, not boosts it. This usually lasts a few weeks, during which I advise against adding fish...


----------



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

I have two of those filters on my 65 gallon tank...not even close to enough circulation. I'm looking to upgrade to two Fluval FX5's and stick one of my existing ones on a 10 gallon tank and the other one on a 15 gallon tank!


----------



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

If you can get get some more plants in the mean time, do it ASAP. It will help stabilize things. I've set-up 3 tanks recently and none of them have had a spec of algae in them, but I absolutely stuffed them to the brim with plants including red root floaters. Also, that is a lot of light for newly set-up tank. How long is your photo period? I would keep in under under 8 and even lower at first. Also, I would use as much CO2 as the fish can stand and do plenty of water changes.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks to be a good start!


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

what material did you use for the shades and where did you get it? i'm trying to do something similar with my 48" shop light. the light spill is horrendous!


----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

That is a nice set up! I really like how you have the plants all around the tank, and the tank itself looks great already, even without all the plants.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Water Flow - Yeah, 2 of these filters would not be enough for a planted tank. They would be barley good enough for a bare tank. However, the circulation pump I just put in is perfect. (Edit- This is for circulation only. As far as filtration, I believe the one filter is more than enough).

Stocking - I had no choice but to bring my fish over. By my schedule, they would have a new, fully planted, tank to move into. However, one thing would be late and then the next order would be late and it snowballed from there.

They were in a tank across town and I had to make a call. Leave them where they would be neglected and die or old-style cycle the new tank the best I could and hope for the best.

Plants - Everything in the tank is temporary. I love wisteria, but I did not put so much in this project to have a tank full of it. I have a full aquascape waiting in a sellers database. I don't have anywhere to put the temporary plants afterwards so I am trying to keep ho much I buy to a minimum. If my supplier cant get it together by the end of next week, I will seek business elsewhere.

Shades - The materials all came from Home Depot (or it might have been Lowes). You can get a good idea of how I made them by the photos in my first post. However, I have to recommend you get the diamond bits instead of the carbide and borrow a drill press if you don't have one. And buy 3-4 panes of glass if your not use to working with glass (like me). I used 4 panes of glass which is 3 more than what I needed if I hadn't broken any.

1. I measured and cut the glass in 4 equal parts. 

2. Separate your hinges (make sure you buy the ones with a removable pin). Use one to make a drill guide like the wooden one in my photo. This might not be as important if your using a drill press, but it can't hurt (keep reading).

3. Drill your holes....slowly and keep the drill bit wet. This is where I kept breaking the glass. I was using a hand drill and carbide bits...Ill never try that combo again. Let the bit get half-way through and then flip the pane and start drilling from the other side.

4. I painted one side of the glass with Krylon grey primer. It was the closest color to the metal of the lights and doesn't bounce the light right back out.

5. Screw your hinge-halves to the panes. The lights have a groove in them that the hinge halves slide into perfectly. Ill add a picture if you need.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice! that is quite some work for panes but it something I have to do because the light is annoying, lol. Pic would be great !


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Not a great pic, but you can see how the hinge halves slide into the fixture. 










With the right bits and a drill press, I don't think they would be that hard. Even doing it the way I did, painting them took the longest time (not including drying time).

Light still shoots out the sides. I haven't thought of a way to shade the sides off without drilling into the fixture. My hope is that the terrestrial plants in the side planters will grow out and help shade the light.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

GH is still hight so I am switching to 50% RO water and adding a little Baking Soda on each water change to raise the KH. The GH has to come down and the KH needs to go up.

Lights are now on 7-8 hours a day. I need to pick up a new timer as it seems my old one could not handle the load of the Halides.

Added more cheap plants and some "bog" plants in a planter that sits at the top of the water line. Seems like a waste, but Id rather not have the algae.

Algae is still present, but under control. Spot algae actually seems to have retreated some. Hair algae disappears in one area and then reapers in another.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Things looked great for about 2 days.

60-70% of the tank is planted and everything is growing fine. Still not a single plant I wanted, but at least its green. Plants pearl so much the water looks like it is boiling.

Water was crystal clear, no hair algae and only sparse green-spot algae could be seen.

GH and KH had leveled out after switching to RO.

However, I woke this morning to the biggest bloom of Hair Algae yet. I did a 10% water change the night before using 50/50 RO and tap mix and only added Baking Soda to maintain the KH.

Then later tonight my Catfish decided he wanted to become a jumper and leaped out of the tank. My wife got him back in within seconds, but he would still go into convolutions and then start floating.

He did this about 3 times and I knew he couldn't remain in the tank. I setup a hospital tank using syphoned water from the main tank and he seems to be recovering in it. His breathing is back to normal and he isn't thrashing anymore.

I tested the water and nothing is out of scope. Ph hadn't changed so its not Ph shock. I suspect CO2, but no other fish showed stress. I always focus on the Cardinals because they are typically the most sensitive and are the first to show signs of water problems. 

Thankfully GLA just got drop checkers back in stock. I ordered one yesterday along with the new diffuser they got in (the one I have is fail). If I am having CO2 issues, these should help me get it in order.

I hope my catfish recovers. He is the only fish we consider a "pet".


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Things are clearing up from the worst brown algae bloom I have ever seen in all my years in the hobby.

Pretty clear today









This is what I vacuumed out 3 days ago...









I added 6 Ottos to help the existing crew as well as a few wanted plants.

KH and GH have stabilized, but still low. PH is a little high.
I need to get some KNO3 because nitrates disappear quicker than what I can get them in the tank.

Here are some more recent photos. The wisteria forrest should be replaced in a few weeks. All terrestrial plants are doing fine and many of my green plants from my old tank are turning red.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Decided ti try a movie this time. 

Got rid of the temp plants and they now have a new home at the local pet shop.

90% of the plants are 1 week old in tank.

The mask thing is going away, I was just messing around. I have a pieced of iron-work that will be going over the cork-board.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOF1dF5ZXH8


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

love that last shot. Your tank is coming along nicely.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey there. First of all, great tank! Secondly, I have the fishneedit MH so I would love some further detail on putting together the light guards. Do standard hinges fit in those little rivets? Thanks for any info!


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

youjettisonme said:


> Hey there. First of all, great tank! Secondly, I have the fishneedit MH so I would love some further detail on putting together the light guards. Do standard hinges fit in those little rivets? Thanks for any info!


Yup, the 1-1/2" hinges slide right in.










You will need 1 set per light (2 hinges split into 4 parts). Make sure you get the kind that has removable pins.

The hinges are really the only key part. You could attach the hinges to anything that can take the heat of the lamps so you could make them out of metal if working with glass is too much of a pita.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Riccia carpet added and all plants growing in nicely. I am having to do lot of trimming.

Outside the tank I added a piece of metal work over the cork so I could pin my vines and add air plants.

Had some mysterious fish deaths, but everything seems to be fine now. I am very surprised to see very little algae growth in this tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Beautiful!

I'd love to see some more detailed shots with what you did with the cork and emersed/airplants.


----------



## Shawnts106 (Sep 25, 2005)

Could you please move this tank to my house?.... Seriously?... Ill help! lol


----------



## calvert (Apr 29, 2010)

really like the lighting shelf.. looks much cleaner, to me, than the conduit hanger i'm using.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Why can't my aquariums ever look so good?

I LOVE YOUR AQUARIUM!

Do you have a fauna and flora list?


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I'd love to see some more detailed shots with what you did with the cork and emersed/airplants.


Sure thing.

Air Plants - Concolor, Bergeri, Aeranthos Purple, Vernicosa, Fuchsil Gracillis and a Montana Clump (clump is not mounted on the cork).

Pothos - Most of the vine you see is from a potted plant on the shelf above. I am also growing clippings out of the tank. I hope to fill the entire area with Pothos and Ivey (eventually).









Emersed Potted Plants - Most are planted in aquariumplant.com substrate. I add a fert tablet in each one.

Pot 1 - Ivy and Spider Plant - I am trying Ivy so I can grow it up the wall and to the cork. Growth is slow. I added the spider plant clipping (from potted mother plant) because the success I had with another.
The spiky plant is the Montana Clump. Its not in the pot, but just placed behind it.









Pot 2 - Dracaena Ribbon Plantand Mondo Grass. This is the first pot I setup. Growth is slow, but I have decided I prefer it that way. There is also a spider plant clipping that I put in there as a test. I didn't think it would grow, but it is actually starting to take off.









Pots 3-4-5 (left to right). Dracenia (multi color) took its time to decide what it wanted to do. Much of it died off the first 6 weeks or so and I thought it would slowly disintegrate. Now its starting to get new growth.

Peace Lilly - This is a new plant. My old one got too tall and the leaves were getting burt by the halides. The roots also became very compacted and was stretching out the pot. This is another plant that decided to take its time as far as letting me know id it was going to live. Much of it died off at first, but then it started growing new leaves. Unfortunately it only grew one flower while in the tank.

Lucky Bamboo and Pothos Clippings - This isn't a permanent addition to the tank. I just have the Bamboo in there because it was extra and I didnt want to toss it out. The Pothos clippings will be moved to help fill in the other growth.


----------



## cervantesmx (Feb 16, 2011)

Looking good, great job!


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

New video added. You can see more of what is in the tank.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQAo4U8IiOk

I am still working on a complete list of aquatic plants.

*Inverts*

10 - Amano Shrimp
10- Indian Whisker Shrimp
Small population of trumpet snails

*Fish*

10 - Cardinal Tetras
5 - Ottos
2 - SAE
1 - CAE (...I know, but he is a rescue)
1- FeatherFin Catfish (3 years Old)
8 - Pristella Tetra
1 - Thread-fin Rainbow (Was 6. These were the mysterious fish loss)
3 - Guppies (Rescues)


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

looks amazing, like something out of an indiana jones movie


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow is all I can say!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It does look very nice and I'm impressed with the color of the substrate, that's all AP.com substrate?

Wow, that is a good price on lighting, and they had a nice range of the kelvin scale too.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Fantastic tank, updates would be great to see.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

150EH said:


> It does look very nice and I'm impressed with the color of the substrate, that's all AP.com substrate?
> 
> Wow, that is a good price on lighting, and they had a nice range of the kelvin scale too.


It definitely looks like AP.com substrate IME.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I also wanted to ask how the filter with the UV light is holding up?

I got an Oxygen buzz watching the video, I don't think you can fit another plant in the room. It looks very nice and I like the way your blinders work on the lights, they give the tank a nice glow.


----------



## florini (Jun 26, 2011)

How beautiful, it must be awesome to come home to something like this! I hope to have a tank like yours someday.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------

